# Moultrie D40 quit flashing



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck both my Moultrie D40's quit flashing. No nite pictures. Day its OK. Also looks like woodpeckers have pecked the lens that covers the flash out. It quit flashing before that happened. Anyone had that happen. I know others have quit flashing but the lens thing is strange.

Charlie


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup, send it back in and they will send you a new one or fix the one you got. Mine did that to me last year. Called them up and they said send it in and we will fix it.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Mine does that Charlie when it gets low to 30% for the non flash--changed the batts and back 100% to take a boat load of pic's again--have had it for over 3 yrs now.

Still my best cam of the 5 I have.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

The d40 wasnt their best effort. The new IR ones seem to be holding up nicely for us and have amazing battery life.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Moultrie No Flash; 2 Cameras Down, 1 To Go!*

I have the same problem with my Moultrie D40 and my Stealth WD2. I've been trying to use rechargeable batteries but they don't last too long. I got some new regular D-cell batteries and will try them in the Moultrie. Funny thing, my old Stealth digital that I also starting using rechargeable batteries in also quit flashing. I guess I'll try new regular C-cell batteries in it also. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well here's the report direct from Moultrie

They say sorry, caint help you they are out of warranty and it would cost more than the camera to fix it. So much for Moultrie. 

Charlie


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Had alot of problems with mine when using rechargeable batteries, especially the older 6 volt models, can show a full charge but will not flash, put in regular batteries worked great, no bird problems yet, but have had bears pull em off and chew on them, still work though, have about a dozen of em, I like them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

br549 said:


> The d40 wasnt their best effort. The new IR ones seem to be holding up nicely for us and have amazing battery life.


X2


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Have made new lens covers out of clear cd cases, seem to work, silicon them in good, my d40s will also loose some pictures due to not flashing at sun up and sundown, d-40s are pretty bullet proof, found this one about a hundered yards away, a bit chewed up but still working fine.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Charlie, trey down at mathews had the same problem. I'm not sure what he did with his but you might ask.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Moultrie D40 No Flash X2*

I put new batteries in the Moultrie D40 and Stealth WD2 and tested them with the lights out. Moultrie took pictures but still no flash. Stealth WD2 took pictures and the flash started working again! What is the warranty period on the D40 Charlie? I guess I can get by with 1 or 2 and rotate them around just to see what's coming to the feeders and when (pattern), especially turkey.
If I every get a new one again I may try the Bushnell Trophy Cam.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Very Common......take it back to walmart and they will swap it out with you


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Academy is good about exchanging them also.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well _thke camera is going on 2 years old and Moultrie says their warranty is 13 months. I doubt I could exchange it at Academy. I bragged on the D40 before but guess I am done with Moultrie. Guess you get what you pay for. Think the last one I bought was maybe $89 bucks. _

_Charlie_


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Go back thru your set-up menu. Make sure you have it set for both day and night pics. It is one of the options you must select. If it goes to default settings, it will only take daytime pics. I got 3 D-40's that have been awesome. 2 are 3 years old and 1 is 2 years old, 24/7 year round no problem service. Use only 6 D-Cell Energizers and change every 2 months. Use a 1 or 2 gig card, no bigger. Try to go back to set up menu, I hope this helps.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Sea-Slug

Why only a 1or2 gig card? I put some 4 gig in mine, havn't been to check them though? Hope they are working, them seemed to be when I left?


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

Had the same thing happen and had Moultre tell me the same thing . 2 years old and out of warr. Still use it for the day time shots.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Just an FYI....we are beginning to see problems with the i40 losing it's display! Been reading on several other forums about that problem, and I now have had the problem twice! Still taking good pictures - both daytime and IR! 

But, will probably exchange for another brand. We are picking up a new brand, Leaf River, real soon.... and I'll most likely try that one!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

When I put a 4 gig card in one of mine it would not work. Put a 2 gig back in and it worked fine again. Im not sure why?


----------

